# Source for good basswood



## natenaaron (Jun 24, 2013)

I do not live near a place that has any sort of bass wood. I have some tools on order and I am going to start whittlin to pass the time.

Seems like a quiet way to pass the time on the porch.

Where do you folks get your basswood?


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

I don't have any basswood, but have a some pintress trees in you are interested.


----------



## natenaaron (Jun 24, 2013)

Never heard of pintress


----------



## fuigb (Apr 21, 2010)

Hobby stores will carry basswood blocks and cutoffs by the bag. Find them in the modeling section.


----------



## Quanter50 (Feb 11, 2012)

Pintress trees grow close to cedatress trees ;-)


----------



## bowedcurly (Aug 31, 2013)

Baghdad lumber in ky has lotrs of kiln dried basswood just ouitside Louisville great lumber mill has ething


----------



## natenaaron (Jun 24, 2013)

Nearest hobby store is a 3 hour drive. Shipping will cost less than gas, food, whatever else the family decides to buy since we are in civilization.

Any one deal with these folks?

http://www.heineckewood.com/roughouts1.htm

or these guys?

https://basswoodman.com/shop/carving-blocks-2/2x2-inch-basswood-blocks/


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

$31 for a block seems a bit steep! Ebay has lots of blocks.


----------



## natenaaron (Jun 24, 2013)

31 dollars for a box. 9 2×4, 18 2×2 etc.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

That sounds a lot better ;-)


----------



## mpounders (Jun 22, 2010)

Heinecke sells some of the best basswood and are a pleasure to deal with….I buy a lot from them.You do have to pay for shipping unless you buy direct from them at one of the carving shows they attend. They will ship you the wood and bill you later after you recieve it. And you can get custom sizes, if you don't see what you are looking for on their web site. Most wood from hobby stores doesn't really carve that well. And most tools from hobby stores don't carve well either!


----------



## SirTonka (Jul 27, 2013)

Have you asked the guys over at woodbarter.com?


----------



## quvia (Nov 1, 2013)

I love to carve santa's etc and cut my own on our sawmill. I have some 2''x2 3/4 '' blocks if you are interested. Just need to know how long you want them. I usually cut them 6 '' or so for my santa's. They are quite light to ship. just depends on where you live and how much you want. Let me know if interested.


----------



## natenaaron (Jun 24, 2013)

Ahhhh wood barter. The only site I have been barred from. I registered. Asked some questions, inquired about something someone had advertised and got booted. I am sure it was a mistake but my inquiry was ignored so I did not worry about it.

Ted, I am sending you a PM


----------

